# Rifle, Shotgun, .45 pistol??



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Which would you buy?? The wife asked me if I wanted to get my over/under shotgun and I thought for a second and said, you know, I have three shotguns now.... so I don't really need a shotgun that I will barely use. I might like a Springfield 03 rifle (I used to shoot a friends and I loved it) or a .45 ACP handgun. I've shot those and even after one **** near stole my hearing (8 shots without hearing protection, yeah, it was stupid), I still love em and want a full size one for myself. Question... which would you buy and why?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Go with the 45. Once you've taken an animal with your bow you can think about making it easier with the rifle.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good point.. thank you!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

I would get the Springfield XD 45. At least that is the next gun on my list. 8)


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I carry the XD45 Compact. NICE gun.

But if I had the $$$$$ I'd get myself a Springfield 1911.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My vote, after reading your post , Springfield 1911. I own 2 and love them. They have gone up in price quite a bit in the last couple of years. If you look around a bit I'm sure you could find a very nice one for a semi reasonable price. The Springfield XD's are also great guns. Good luck with your dillema.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I would also go .45, even acp can't be all that bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

No question, the 1911 is one of the greatest combat weapons ever made, and I would love to own one (actually I used to own a POS Llama), but given the choice between 7+1 and 14+1 it's hard to go with the 1911, IMO, especially when they are almost twice price of the XD. Those Kimbers are a thing of beauty though.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry....I meant to say I wanted the "1911" style of 45. I shot a buddy's Glock 45 and wasn't a big fan of it (it being the boxy type of 45). It seemed like the composite frames and just the plastic feel of them didn't float my boat and they were really jumpy with recoil, where the more heavy weapons didn't have near that problem.... is that how it usually is?? I've shot a couple of Springfield 1911s (thats the one that rang my ears for a long while) and I loved em. There are a couple Kimbers on Gunbroker right now for about 600. Is that a decent or better than decent price? I also saw a lot of XD's for around 400. I think what I'll do is go into Sportsmans or one of the other shops, handle a few and see what I like. I do think the pistol is the way to go, just because one of my shotguns has been torn down since duck season, Truemule is right in that I do already have a bow for big game and I'd like something to take out, shoot a ton of rounds through and I like the 45s from what I've seen and felt while shooting them so far. Now.... which one?? :lol: Would you guys recommend going through an FFL so I could buy off of sites like Gunbroker?? Or would you say just go the safe route and buy from a local shop?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Would you guys recommend going through an FFL so I could buy off of sites like Gunbroker?? Or would you say just go the safe route and buy from a local shop?


With the prospect of Obillary getting in the white house I think I am going to buy all my guns from classifieds from now on. :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Let me know when and where and I'll let you shoot the 4-45's I have. 
2-Springfields and 2-Glocks. You can try them side by side. If someone would bring a Kimber , an XD and whatever else then you could walk away with a pretty good idea of what you would really like.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe we can do something on a "rabbit hunt" or whatever.... if it takes that long (and hopefully it doesn't) we could shoot at the next UWN get together. Thanks for the offer Al.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I voted O/U shotgun. I had the same option a few weeks ago, and ended up bringing home another O/U  . I already have two o/u's, and an autoloader and would still be tempted to add another shotgun at this point. I haven't really felt the need to buy a .45 pistol, yet. But with the way things are going I might edge closer to actually buying an auto pistol in the future. I think I might go for the .40 cal. when I do. Congrats on the new gun. Let us know what you get. 8)


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.aimsurplus.com/acatalog/Kimb ... istol.html


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd go with the .45 since you already have 2 shotguns. You could pick up a used rifle for pretty cheap anytime so given that you have a choice, jump all over the .45. I have a springfield champion and we are still in love 5 years later.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I would go with the O/U if it were me. I have been shooting my Citori for nine or ten years now and love it! I have "several" shotguns already, and I still just picked up a new 20 gauge O/U to carry while chasing Devil Chickens and Grouse. I have "several" pistols as well, my home protection one being a Glock 23c in .40 cal. I love shooting it, but I just don't do a lot of target shooting except with a shotgun. Basically I personally will always make room in my safe for another scatter gun! 

BugBuilder

p.s. Anybody have a SBE II in wood for sale? :wink: When I pay for a nice gun, it has to be wood.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

I was going to suggest a nice Glock 21, but then you went and said those hurtful things about the Glock .45. Recoil?! Flimsy?! You sure that was a glock you were shooting?  Some of us do quite well with our tupperware guns. :roll: 8) In that case, a Springfield or Kimber 1911 would get my vote.


----------

